# All dialects: of course



## HBZ55

What is the word used for of course in different dialects?
In MSA it's  طبعا (Tab3an) or بالطبع (biTTab3).
In Tunisian Arabic it's بالطبيعة (biTTbi3a).


----------



## elroy

In Palestinian Arabic it's طبعًا, exactly as in MSA.


----------



## tabyyy

I believe in Lebanese (and perhaps other Levantine dialects?) they use "2akiid" (أكيد).


----------



## clevermizo

Well "2akiid" أكيد is perhaps better translated as "certainly" or "for sure" but I guess in some contexts in English "Of course" and "Certainly" are interchangeable. However, "Of course!" means that something is natural (ط ب ع) and obvious to the speaker, and "Certainly!" means something is _certain_ (أ ك د) to the speaker, which is a different implication.


----------



## tabyyy

clevermizo said:


> Well "2akiid" أكيد is perhaps better translated as "certainly" or "for sure" but I guess in some contexts in English "Of course" and "Certainly" are interchangeable. However, "Of course!" means that something is natural (ط ب ع) and obvious to the speaker, and "Certainly!" means something is _certain_ (أ ك د) to the speaker, which is a different implication.



Ahhh, I see what you're saying. I guess in English these tiny nuances are lost. So would a better equivalent of "of course" be Elroy's suggestion (in Lebanese, I mean)?


----------



## Mahaodeh

In Iraq it's طبعًا


----------



## clevermizo

tabyyy said:


> Ahhh, I see what you're saying. I guess in English these tiny nuances are lost. So would a better equivalent of "of course" be Elroy's suggestion (in Lebanese, I mean)?



I'm sure they use Tab3an in Lebanon as well but I could be wrong.

The nuances aren't always lost in English. If someone said to me "Did you remember to bring your keys?" and I'm the sort of person who never forgets his keys, I would say "Of course." If I said "certainly" or more colloquially "I sure did!" it wouldn't imply that I never forget my keys. It would imply that in this particular instance, I definitely remembered to bring them.

I assume if I meant the former, in Arabic I would use Tab3an.


----------



## Outlandish

اكيد 
مؤكد 
بالتأكيد
بكل تأكيد
بلا شك 
اكيد طبعا
بالطبع /طبعا
akid and tab'an are shared by all dialects, I guess.


----------



## Soos

In Lebanese:
akeed
Tab3an
maloom
All variation in literal meaning but used in the same context of "of course."


----------



## ayed

In Saudi Badawi, we say:
*بلا شك*


----------



## WadiH

ayed said:


> In Saudi Badawi, we say:
> *بلا شك*



Also تسيف (i.e. كيف).


----------



## ayed

Wadi Hanifa said:


> Also تسيف (i.e. كيف).


 Yes, you're right.It is usually preceded by "*إي*" to be like this:
*إي كيف*


----------



## girlwithafacee

I'm going to resurrect this thread...

Ayed- "*بلا شك" would be used as an exclamation?  Such as:  "Will you have food?" "Of course!"*

How would Wadi Hanifa's suggestion be used, in context?


----------



## TheRiLi

Algerian Arabic , Lost this word :|

so they have to use trillion billion of words to reach this meaning --'

and there is no common term :/

at least they understand MSA


----------



## yields

معلوم in Moroccan.


----------



## القرطاجني

In Tunisian, you could use "بالطبيعة" pronounced like this "bittbi3a", which make me think about a French term (naturellement)


----------



## Xence

TheRiLi said:


> Algerian Arabic , Lost this word :|



I disagree.

While people in cities on the littoral do use the French expression _bien sûr_, many in the backcountry would say, depending on the context :

معلوم - كاينة (كاين منها) - حاجة باينة - بْلا شك - أمّال (أمّالا) إلخ


----------



## إسكندراني

Egyptian: أكيد، واضح depending on context.


----------



## WadiH

girlwithafacee said:


> I'm going to resurrect this thread...
> 
> Ayed- "*بلا شك" would be used as an exclamation?  Such as:  "Will you have food?" "Of course!"*



I think تسيف would work better for this situation than بلا شك.



> How would Wadi Hanifa's suggestion be used, in context?



E.g. انت من الرياض؟ 
Answer: تسيف!

E.g. تعرفون فلان؟
إي تسيف

To be honest, it's rather old-fashioned and a lot of people don't understand it anymore. Most people would now say طبعاً or أكيد. Another option would be إيه أجل إيش? (literally, yes what else do you think) I once replied with تسيف to someone on the internet and he thought I was literally asking "how?."


----------



## girlwithafacee

I could definitely see where that could be mistaken.  

I know أكيد is usually used more as "sure"... which in English is almost passive, whereas "of course" is much more emphatic. Is it the same in Arabic, or no?  

إيه أجل إيش would be understood by most dialects?


----------



## Schem

I'd say طبعًا/أكيد are employed for both uses (passive and emphatic), the difference lies in the intonation. And yes, it would be understood in most dialects.


Wadi Hanifa said:


> To be honest, it's rather old-fashioned and a lot of people don't understand it anymore. Most people would now say طبعاً or أكيد. Another option would be إيه أجل إيش? (literally, yes what else do you think) I once replied with تسيف to someone on the internet and he thought I was literally asking "how?."


Most people do understand it (at least here) but its use has been restricted to fewer contexts. I wouldn't cringe or be surprised if someone used it as an answer for the second question, for example, but for the first I would. It just seems forced.


----------



## WadiH

Schem said:


> \I wouldn't cringe or be surprised if someone used it as an answer for the second question, for example, but for the first I would. It just seems forced.



I actually think it works better with the first question (you just need to imagine a situation where the person asking the question is pleasantly surprised).


----------



## إسكندراني

Xence said:


> أمّال


We also use this in Egypt, I think there is a thread on it somewhere.
omma̅l (with a dark 'a')


----------

